# Feds take down 17 former NBA players in health care fraud scheme..



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

I guess making millions of dollars to play a sport that kids play wasn’t enough for these idiots. They go from rooms at the Four Seasons on away games to 6x8 at a Federal Penitentiary.. brilliant. 









18 ex-NBA players charged in $4M fraud scheme


Eighteen former NBA players have been arrested on charges alleging they defrauded the league's health and welfare benefit plan out of about $4 million, according to an indictment Thursday.




www.espn.com


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Giving the global pandemic and the fact that police departments are understaffed, overworked and generally miserable, is insurance fraud something we should be dedicating our investigation resourceses on? Right now anyway?


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

RodneyFarva said:


> Giving the global pandemic and the fact that police departments are understaffed, overworked and generally miserable, is insurance fraud something we should be dedicating our investigation resourceses on? Right now anyway?


It was prosecuted by the enforcement arm of the Democrat Party (also known as the FBI), not cops.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

RodneyFarva said:


> Giving the global pandemic and the fact that police departments are understaffed, overworked and generally miserable, is insurance fraud something we should be dedicating our investigation resourceses on? Right now anyway?


It was the Feds, they aren’t hurting anywhere near as much as local and state departments are.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

The NBA is still relevant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

It's the WNBA you have to worry about.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Roy Fehler said:


> It was prosecuted by the enforcement arm of the Democrat Party (also known as the FBI), not cops.





DPH1992 said:


> It was the Feds, they aren’t hurting anywhere near as much as local and state departments are.





USAF286 said:


> The NBA is still relevant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Kilvinsky said:


> It's the WNBA you have to worry about.



All valid points.


----------

